# Star Trek Picard: Zuschauerschwund um 30 Prozent in Kanada, Vorschau auf Folge 8 [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Zuschauerschwund um 30 Prozent in Kanada, Vorschau auf Folge 8 *


Spoiler



Während Amazon keine Zuschauer-Zahlen bekannt gibt, berichten kanadische Medien, dass Star Trek: Picard binnen fünf Episoden 30 Prozent seiner Zuschauer verloren hat. Unterdessen kommt es im Trailer zur 8. Folge zu einem weiteren Wiedersehen mit einem bekannten Charakter.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Zuschauerschwund um 30 Prozent in Kanada, Vorschau auf Folge 8 *


----------



## bulli007 (9. März 2020)

Ohh was für eine Überraschung 30% Zuschauerschwund nur weil Picard langatmig und langweilig ist?
Ich fand Picard bis Teil 4 eher Langweilig mit ein Paar höhen, Teil 6 war wieder etwas spannender, was Teil 7 aber wieder total zerstört hat und mein Interesse dementsprechend so abgeflacht ist das ich nur noch weiterschauen werde wenn mir richtig langweilig ist und ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll, was wohl eher schwierig wird.......


----------



## NForcer (9. März 2020)

Ui, fein, Folge 8 sieht nach schicker Action aus, daß gefällt mir. Ich bin ja da mal echt gespannt. Bisher waren alle Folgen sehr gut. Mal ruhiger, mal weniger ruhig.. Sehr gut.


----------



## P2063 (9. März 2020)

Durch den wöchentlichen Releaserhythmus gebe ich aktuell nicht viel auf die Zuschauerzahlen. Immer nur eine Folge zu schauen ist mir einfach zu wenig an einem Freitagabend. Wie viele dabei geblieben sind oder nach 2-3 Folgen abgebrochen haben kann man sicher erst in ein paar Wochen sagen. Ich zumindest warte immer bis mindestens 2 neue Folgen draußen sind und bin damit sicher nicht der einzige, kein Wunder dass das alle paar Folgen für den Anbieter wie starke Fluktuation aussieht...

Einzelveröffentlichungen sind einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, das ist doch mittlerweile sogar im linearen TV angekommen wo viele Serien gleich mit neuen 2 Folgen ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## hazelol (9. März 2020)

ist mir einfach zuviel geschwafel in irgendwelchen grünen gärten und zuwenig weltraum und maximum warp.


----------



## PHuV (9. März 2020)

@*bulli007* Geht mir genauso. Es wird einfach langweilig und irgendwie öde.


----------



## sfc (9. März 2020)

Wundert mich nicht. Zwei Kumpels von mir haben auch schon aufgehört, weil die Serie öde und schecht geschrieben ist. Mit Star Trek hat sie nicht mehr viel zu tun. 

Die Menschheit ist plötzlich wieder so ********************* wie zu unserer Zeit, die man ja eigentlich überwunden hat. Außerdem sieht alles generisch aus. Könnte in jedem anderen Universum spielen. 

Ich schaue es nur noch, damit ich mitreden kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2020)

hazelol schrieb:


> ist mir einfach zuviel geschwafel in irgendwelchen grünen gärten und zuwenig weltraum und maximum warp.


Ja, selbst oberflächlich betrachtet, ist es einfach kein Star Trek, trotz der ganzen oberflächlichen Anspielungen.

@Topic: Nur 30%, obwohl es so schlecht ist?


----------



## 4thVariety (9. März 2020)

wie in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt, ich würde einfach mal einen Charakter in der Serie sehen wollen dem es nicht miserabel geht und der nicht von irgendetwas traumatisiert wurde.  Mehr Depressionen in 45 Minuten wie in der Serie geht ja gar nicht.

Ein schießwütiger Waschbär und etwas mehr Spaß bei dem was man tut würde Picard gut tun, so weit ist Star Trek jetzt gekommen. Immerhin, Jonathan Frakes hat scheinbar mal dezent das Drehbuch ignoriert und war einfach gut gelaunt trotz Trauma das ihm das Drehbuchs ans Bein binden wollte.


----------



## Terracresta (9. März 2020)

Es gibt inzwischen mehrere, welche die Serie bis jetzt gut analysiert und zerpflückt haben. Dass es sich hierbei nicht um das handelt, wofür Star Trek stand, hat nichts mit fehlender Action zu tun, welche nie der Fokus von Star Trek war, sondern es gibt viele, bessere Gründe. Diejenigen, die es bislang verteidigen, bringen nie wirklich Argumente dafür, wieso die Serie angeblich gut sei. Es wird eher beleidigt und denen, die es nicht mögen bestimmte Sachen vorgeworfen. Sind natürlich alles Chauvinisten, Homephobe, Rassisten etc. und nicht Leute, die es ankotzt, dass die Sternenflotte plötzlich durch bestimmte aktuellen Erdenregierungen ersetzt wurden, deren Mitglieder jetzt fluchen ("fucking hubris" von ner Sternenflottenadmiralin), so getan wird, als wenn es jetzt doch Armut geben würde (sie wirft Picard vor, dass er auf nem Weingut lebt), obwohl in den alten Serien wiederholt erwähnt wurde, dass Armut und andere negative Sachen Dinge der Vergangenheit sind. Das, was Star Trek zu Star Trek machte, passt aber nicht in die politische Agenda der jetzigen Macher. In 20 Jahren werden wir uns die Serie anschauen und denken, man ist die mies gealtert, da die (politischen) Ergüsse der heutigen Zeit die Story komplett übernommen haben. Und Steward scheint seinen Teil zur Misere beigetragen zu haben, nicht etwa mit seiner schauspielerischen Leistung, sondern seiner Einflussnahme aufs Drehbuch.
Da Steward gern angibt, dass Logan seine Rolle als Picard beeinflusst: Star Trek ist nicht X-Men und als guter Schauspieler, sollte man Rollen nicht vermischen!

Gene Roddenberry würde sich bei Star Trek Picard wahrscheinlich am meisten im Grabe drehen, auch wenn das nur den neusten Tiefpunkt ist.

PS: Das Makeup  stieß mich schon in den ersten Trailern und Bildern ab und wie ich sehe, schaut es auch final einfach nur billig aus. Kann sein, dass es an HD liegt, aber u.a. Seven of Nine's Gummi-Implantate sind schon lächerlich.



4thVariety schrieb:


> Immerhin, Jonathan Frakes hat scheinbar mal dezent das Drehbuch ignoriert und war einfach gut gelaunt trotz Trauma das ihm das Drehbuchs ans Bein binden wollte.



Wirklich? Die von Frakes gedrehten Episoden sollen sogar noch schlechter sein.


----------



## bitsbytes (9. März 2020)

Ich schaue die Serie aus reiner Neugierde, ob es nicht langsam doch noch etwas besser wird.
Ansonsten ist es schon ziemlich langweilig und mich wundert nicht, dass 30% abspringen, wenn nicht noch mehr.
Und sein wir mal ehrlich .. die meisten - wenn nicht alle - Filme leben nicht nur von einer guten Handlung, sondern
auch von einem gewissen Sexappeal der Darsteller, egal ob männlich oder weiblich.
Der Film hat aber leider den etwas morbiden Beigeschmack von Altersheim, egal wohin man schaut und die jüngeren Darsteller im 
Film kompensieren das leider nur sehr unzureichend. Da stimmt einfach der Mix nicht.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich schaue es nur noch, damit ich mitreden kann.


Man sollte das nicht machen. Der Zug ist längst abgefahren für die Serie, man zerstört sich mit gezwungenem weiter gucken nur die lieb gewonnenen Charaktere.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Ich finde die Serie wirklich toll 

warte schon auf den kommenden Freitag


----------



## Bluebird (9. März 2020)

bitsbytes schrieb:


> Ich schaue die Serie aus reiner Neugierde, ob es nicht langsam doch noch etwas besser wird.
> Ansonsten ist es schon ziemlich langweilig und mich wundert nicht, dass 30% abspringen, wenn nicht noch mehr.
> Und sein wir mal ehrlich .. die meisten - wenn nicht alle - Filme leben nicht nur von einer guten Handlung, sondern
> auch von einem gewissen Sexappeal der Darsteller, egal ob männlich oder weiblich.
> ...



Naja Jeri Ryan zieht eben nicht mehr so wie zu Voyagers Zeiten, auch wenn sie sich verdammt Gut gehalten hat  
Aber mal im Ernst , Picard ist in der Serie ja hmm 94 ? also wenn man das im Hinterkopf hat, find ich denn Altersheim Vorwurf schon fast dreist ...
Also muss der Rest vom Cast wirklich aus  trüben Tassen bestehen, hatte man kein vertrauen in die Serie das man Zweitklassig besetzt hat oder woran liegts ? 
Wobei wenn ich mir die Serie doch mal gebe dann  am Stück und nicht in Happen , erst nach 1 Monat wenn die Serie komplett durch ist kann man sagen was unter dem Strich bleibt !


----------



## Cat Toaster (9. März 2020)

Das Problem ist nicht der Cast in meinen Augen. Auch nicht, dass es Dialoglastig ist. Auch nicht das Alter, immerhin waren Shatner und Co. ja auch keine hippen Mitvierziger mehr zu ihrer filmischen Hochform. Mich stört die vollständige Belanglosigkeit und Gestelztheit des Gesagten. Am Ende bleibt nicht viel mehr als Fan-Service, wenn ein paar andere Haudegen in einer Episode mal dazu kommen und dann wird sich gegenseitig Honig um den Bart geschmiert, wie geil früher alle waren.

Als wäre das Script direkt der Markt- und Peergroup-Forschung entsprungen. Hauptsache noch mal das Borg-Trauma reingepresst, als wäre dass das Beste was TNG hervor gebracht hat. 

Zum Thema Androiden und künstlicher Intelligenz gibt es Filme und gerade Serien, die zu dem Thema schon alles gesagt haben. Tatsächlich fällt mir kein langweiligerer Aufwasch des Themas ein als Picard.


----------



## Zoomapark (9. März 2020)

Die Serie ist top  ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. Eine Homage an frühere Zeiten mit alten Bekannten. Ich freue mich auch auf die nächste Folge


----------



## bitsbytes (9. März 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Naja Jeri Ryan zieht eben nicht mehr so wie zu Voyagers Zeiten, auch wenn sie sich verdammt Gut gehalten hat
> Aber mal im Ernst , Picard ist in der Serie ja hmm 94 ? also wenn man das im Hinterkopf hat, find ich denn Altersheim Vorwurf schon fast dreist ...
> Also muss der Rest vom Cast wirklich aus  trüben Tassen bestehen, hatte man kein vertrauen in die Serie das man Zweitklassig besetzt hat oder woran liegts ?
> Wobei wenn ich mir die Serie doch mal gebe dann  am Stück und nicht in Happen , erst nach 1 Monat wenn die Serie komplett durch ist kann man sagen was unter dem Strich bleibt !



Dreist ? Ach jetzt krieg Dich mal wieder ein,  ein paar markige Sprüche must Du schon abkönnen...

Nein, die Frage ist einfach aus welcher Perspektive wir die Serie und die Charaktere betrachten bzw bewerten.
Und meine Kritik geht mehr in Richtung Regie / Casting, etc.

Frag doch mal die 30%, warum die auf einmal die Serie nicht mehr schauen.... Wenn Respekt vor den Characteren alleinig ausschlaggebend wäre,
dann müßten 100% die Serie schauen und ständig noch mehr dazukommen. Aber so ticken nunmal Leute nicht.

Die Zuschauer und Fans wollen unterhalten werden. Ich kann mich an keine einzige Scene erinnern wo ich wirklich mal gedacht hätte "wow geil".
Sei es Effekte, Schauplätze, Raumschlachten, whatever. Alles ist ziemlich langweilig.

Dagegen hat mich "The Expanse" richtig gepackt, das kam wesentlich authentischer rüber und hatte wesentlich interessantere Charactere.
Startrek Picard ist der typische Startreck Einheitsbrei, der sich von dem Rest der letzten Dekaden in keinster Weise abhebt oder brilliert.

Ich glaube ich fühlte mich besser unterhalten, wenn ich nochmal ein paar Folgen UFO oder Raumpatrouille Orion sehen würde.


----------



## User-22949 (9. März 2020)

Habe deutlich mehr erwartet. Extrem langweilig die Serie. Weltraum Dallas. Den Zuschauerschwund kann ich schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. März 2020)

Ich mache mal ein wenig Copy-Pasta von einem Beitrag von mir zu dieser Drecksserie die es wagt sich Star Trek zu nennen .... (was den Zuschauerschwund betrifft: Schön zu sehen, dass ich scheinbar nicht alleine damit bin, die Serie "Picard" zu verachten): 




Ähh ... nö, tatsächlich bin ich klassischer Trek Fan, und genau darum  mag ich diesen modernen "Woke"- Bullshit mal so überhaupt gar nicht. TNG  war über dieses einseitige politische Gebashe weit erhaben, darum nehme  ich daran ja so großen Anstoss. 

Wer aufgepasst hat in den Trek Serien der 90er dürfte eigentlich  mitbekommen haben, wie die Zukunft der Menschheit so aussieht: Golden;  quasi eine Utopie. Das wird oftmals in den Serien und auf den Filmen  angesprochen. 

Es gibt kein Geld mehr; die nahezu endlos vorhandene Energie und die  Replikationstechnologie haben materielle Bedürfnisse und Mängel quasi  abgeschafft, statt persönlicher Bereicherung arbeiten die Menschen auf  höhere Ziele und Verwirklichung und mehr Wissen hin. Armut, Krankheite,  Krieg, all dies ist zumindest innerhalb der Föderation - mehr oder  minder angeführt von den Menschen und deren Planeten - quasi  Vergangenheit. Selbiges gilt für Diskrimierung, Rassimus, religiöse  Konflikte - alles Vergangenheit (Gibt da 'ne TOS Folge, wo Uhura von Abe  Lincoln als Negro bezeichnet wird und diese daran nicht mal Anstoss  nimmt weil das Konzept des Rassismus gegen Schwarze schon so überkommen  ist, dass diese mit dem Wort nichtmal was anfangen kann, anschliessend  entschuldigt sich Abe dafür, dass er so einen herablassenden,  altertümlichen Begriff verwendet hat, und Uhura zuckt nur mit den  Schultern weil es den Begriff schon 80 Jahre vor TNG nichtmal mehr im  Sprachgebrauch zu geben scheint - so weit war die Menscheit da schon;  wie gesagt: Gelebte Utopie ... und TOS wurde in den 60ern gemacht, wo  die Alltagsdiskriminierung Standard war, Star Trek war immer schon  progressiver, positiver Tabubruch und Vorrausdenken, "woke" ist da aber  was völlig anderes unverfolgt eine eher negative politische Agenda) .  Die Föderation als Zukunftsvision ist schon fast zu sauber und perfekt  um wahr sein zu können, was zuweilen vor allem innerhalb von Deep Space  Nine oft thematisiert sind, wo die Ideale der Föderation auf das um sie  umgebende Universum prallen die diesen Idealismus nicht so ganz teilen,  und auch innerhalb der Föderation hier und da der Lack etwas bröckelt  und u.a. der militärische Arm der Sternenflotte und des Geheimdienstes  sich nicht immer so verhält wie es das eigene Ideal vorgibt, die Folge  mit dem inszenierten Teerorangirff auf die Erde wäre da so ein Fall, wo  ein paar hohe Offiziere striktere Kontrolle durch das Militär und  Notmaßnahmen durchsetzen wollte im Krieg mit dem Dominion (was aber an  standhaften Offizieren scheiterte, die heraus stellten, das man das  Paradies nicht dadurch beschützt indem man es selber einschränkt und  damit selber abschafft). Es wurden immer Schattenseiten beleuchtet, aber  letztlich war die Föderation und die Protagonisten der Serie am Ende  immer ihren eigenen höchsten Ansprüchen treu und standhaft. 

Und jetzt? Timeskip um ~20 Jahre: Die Föderation ist eine xenophobe,  isolationistische Militärbürokratie, die vor lauter Verbitterung die  Romulaner hat vor die Hunde gehen lassen in der Stunde der Not ... bitte  was?! Die selbe Föderation, die einem quasi sterbenden klingonischen  Imperium einen ausgleichenden Frieden mit den Kithomer-Verträgen  unterbreitete statt diese einfach militärisch in die Knie zu zwingen?  Die selbe Föderation, die die Cardassianische Union nach zwei (!)  Kriegen innerhalb von einem Jahrzehnt - einer davon war der  Dominion-Krieg, der quasi am Ende genozidale Formen gegen die Föderation  annahm - nicht nur nicht in Schutt und Asche legte, sondern nach dem  Waffenstillstand sogar noch Nahrungs- und Wiederaufbau-Hilfe anbot?  Warum?!? Ich sag dir, warum: 

"Woke'es Drehbuchgeschreibsel". Was meine ich damit? Nun, in der Trump  Ära ist s nur logisch, dass die Space-USA (die Föderation) den  heimatlosen Space-Mexikanern (Romulaner) die Hilfe und Einreise verwehrt  und diese auf Ghetto-Planeten dahin vergietieren lässt, und nur unser  guter Cp.t Picard und seine hoch-diverse Crew dagegen aufbegehrt um der  hilflosen Minderheit zu helfen. Picard hat sogar eine persönliche  Beziehung zu den armen Ro-Mexis, 'n paar von den Illegalen (vormals beim  Tal-Shiar, dem romulanischen Geheimdienst, kek) schrubben bei ihm zu  Hause ja jetzt die Klos ... sry, kümmenr sich um das Weingut. Sry, aber  das ist so platter Bullshit dass ich am liebsten kotzen möchte. Das mag  für "moderne" Serienzuschauer, denen das Trek der 90er abhanden gekommen  ist funktionieren, als Trekkie dreht sich mir da der Magen um.  SCheinbar gibts jetzt auch wieder Armut und Obdachlosigkeit, ebenso  Drogenmissbrauch, wenn man sich Picards späetere Crew mal so anschaut  ... irgendwas ist da scheinbar arg schief gelaufen innerhalb der  Föderation in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten ...

Nicht nur wird hier der Grundcharakter der Föderation aufs Übelste  unterlaufen, es wird auch jahrzehntelanger Kanon aus dem Fenster  geworfen und schlichtweg ignoriert. "Romulanisches Sternenimperium" -  klingelt da was? Die Romulaner sind mehr als nur das  Zwillingsplaneten-System Romulus und Remus gewesen; auch wenn die  Lore-Quellen und semi-offizielle Karten da schwanken, aber das  Romulanische Sternenimperium war ~in etwa so groß wie das Klingonische  Reich, also zu Picards Zeiten in etwa ~ein Drittel der Föderationsraums,  was mindestens dutzende bewohnte Planeten bdeutet, eher in die  Hunderte; mit einer Flotte die in ihrer Stärke der Föderation die  Notwendigkeit einer neutralen Zone als Pufferzone gegen künftige  territoriale Reibereien abzwang; mit einer Technologie auf Augenhöhe mit  der Föderation. Dieser scharfe Widersacher der Föderation ist jetzt  also zu Space-Refugees verkommen, nachdem ein einzelnes (wenn auch das  Haupt-)Sternensystem in einer scheinbar völlig überraschenden Supernova  (hier sieht man wieder, wie viele F*cks die aktuellen Schreiber hier dem  Science Part in SciFi einräumen, denn so ne Nova baut sich über  Jahrhundertmillionen Jahre auf, Stichwort Roter Riese ...) verglüht?!  Wow. Dagegen wirken die Star Wars Sequells ja sogar durchdachter und in  sich stimmiger. 

Überhaupt die Lore-Brüche, ein Kapitel für sich; angefangen, dass die  Utopia Planetia Schiffswerften des Mars jetzt scheinbar gelandet sind  und statt im Orbit auf der Oberfläche sind (k ...), auf einmal gibt's  sehr viel weiter entwickeltes künstliches Leben als Data, obwohl Data  die Meisterleistung der Ausnahmegenies Soong ist dem selbst die Borg  Probleme haben nachzueifern oder sein positronisches Gehirn zu knacken,  und und und ... haben die Schreiber eigentlich mal die Serien geschaut?!  Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich ~10 Jahre nach dem letzten Mal schauen  der Serien da drin noch fitter bin als Leute, die dafür bezahlt werden  das zu wissen.

Über den armen Jean Luc selber könnte ich ein ganzes Buch schreiben,  aber hier muss reichen zu sagen, dass der Picard der TNG-Serie die Dinge  nicht so aus dem Ruder hätte laufen lassen und sich ala Luke ins Exil  zurück gezogen hätte als grumpy old man ... und nun darf er als  gebrochener, gescheiterter alter Mann jede Folge von einem neuen Strong  Female Character™ gesagt bekommen, was er für ein Vesager ist und an  allem Schuld ist, was die böse, korrupte Föderation so alles versäumt  hat zu machen .... also genau das, was ich mir als Trekkie als  abschleissende Fortsetzung für TNG immer gewünscht habe zu sehen. 

Ich geh dann mal in 'ne Ecke und heule, während ich auf meine  Kurtzman-Voodoo-Puppe einsteche in der Hoffnung den Mann dadurch davon  abzuhalten Star Trek noch weiter zu schänden als er es ohnehin schon  gemacht hat .... 



Als Addendum zu obigem Rant (weil inzwischen 2 Episoden später): Was haben die bitte mit Seven of Nine und Icheb gemacht?! O.o


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2020)

bitsbytes schrieb:


> Startrek Picard ist der typische Startreck Einheitsbrei, der sich von dem Rest der letzten Dekaden in keinster Weise abhebt oder brilliert.


Star Trek Picard setzt sich in keinster Weise vom Star Trek "Einheitsbrei" ab? Es ist, als wolltest du uns weismachen, dass 2x2 = 6 ist.



Zoomapark schrieb:


> Die Serie ist top  ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. Eine Homage an frühere Zeiten mit alten Bekannten. Ich freue mich auch auf die nächste Folge


In welcher Form verbeugt sich STP denn vor den "alten Bekannten", abgesehen von ihrer reinen Präsenz?


----------



## Zoomapark (9. März 2020)

Wahrscheinlich freue ich mich einfach nur darüber, dass nach dem Ende von Nemesis nochmal was von Riker und Co. zu sehen ist.


----------



## vega_56 (9. März 2020)

Mir gefällts, ich schaue aber wie andere hier auch, nicht jede Woche sondern alle 2-3 Wochen die neuen Folgen. Aber mein Seelenheil hängt auch nicht davon ab, ob irgendein Ereignis, welches vor 28 Jahren mal bei Minute 35 einer Folge erwähnt wurde, nun anders dargestellt wird.
Als jemand der Star Trek: TNG erst in den letzten drei Jahren geschaut habe, kann ich dieses Hochleben der alten Serien nicht ganz verstehen. Auch da gab es sehr spannende und interessante und auch absurd schlechte und langweilige Folgen. Von Enterprise will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, da habe ich genau eine Folge gesehen (die erste) und die war (für mich) derart schlecht von der schauspielerischen Leistung und zum Fremdschämen, dass ich mich nicht zum weiterschauen motivieren konnte.
Insofern, manchen gefällts halt, manchen nicht.


----------



## mmode7m8 (9. März 2020)

Die Serie ist super gemacht, nur die unnötigen Tode beliebter Charaktere isind nicht so toll, aber hey, das ist näher am echten Leben! Und dass sich eine wunderschöne Utopie nicht zwangsweise ewig hält, zollt dem Realismus ebenfalls Respekt. Und es ist toll eine Serie zu haben, die mal nicht nur auf Action ausgelegt ist, sondern auch ruhige Momente hat, das macht Star Trek eher aus. Wer ruhigere Filme und Serien nicht leiden kann, weil es ihm einfach zu langweilig ist, sollte beim üblichen Kommerz bleiben. Star Trek ist mehr, vor allem ein Spiegel bzw. moralischer Fingerzeig aktueller Ereignisse, bei Star Trek Picard war es der negative  Ungang der Föderation mit den in Not geratenen Romulanern und der positive Respekt vor jeglichem Lebens (auch künstlichem) durch den noch immer idealistisch veranlagten Picard. Die Serie vereint gute Erzählweisen mit dem Wiedersehen alter Bekannter. Dass das keine TNG-Fortsetzung wird hat Patrick Stewart schon bei der Ankündigung erwähnt. Die Serie ist frisch und absolut top und holt etwas Realismus in den Idealismus. Weiter so! Bravo!


----------



## AlphaMale (9. März 2020)

Terracresta schrieb:


> ..............



Wow...drückt exakt das aus, was ich auch denke.

Ich habe mir gestern die 7. Folge angeguckt und werde "diesen" Picard und "dieses Star Trek" nun für mich begraben.

In der Zeit, die ich bislang dafür "reserviert" habe, gehe ich lieber in den Keller und sortiere meine Dübel/und Schraubensammlung.

Schade...


----------



## zodiac67 (9. März 2020)

Ich find es klasse , das ich "The Next Generation" Schauspieler  nochmals im Fernsehen sehen kann.  Mich freut es, das die Serie an "Nemesis" anknüpft, und  das ich auch einen Patrick Stewart nochmals in seiner Paraderolle  als JL Picard sehen darf (meiner Meinung lebt dieser Mann seine Rolle, was ich persönlich bewundertswert finde in seinem Alter).  Mir ist es egal, ob die Serie etwas (langatmiger) ausschweifend ist, ich brauch nicht immer "krachbummpeng". 
Ich freu mich über jede alte und neue Serie im Star Trek Universum,   dazu zähle ich auch Star Trek Discovery oder die Star Trek Filme.
Ich find es aber auch nicht so schlimm, wenn mal die "Zeitlinie oder das Erzählerische"  nicht so zusammenpasst.
Ich sehe Star Trek Picard einefach für die ältere Generation  wie mich, die es nicht immer rasant brauchen.


----------



## T-MAXX (9. März 2020)

Schade das sich STP im Sinkflug befindet, so wie ich das hier lesen konnte.
Damals bei Enterprise (2001–2005) lief es schleppend an, im Verlauf zeigte sich aber gutes Potenzial. Leider zu spät und es wurden nur 4 Staffeln gedreht und schließlich die Serie abgesetzt.
Hoffe das es bei STP nicht auch so kommen wird.
Habe zwar noch keine Folge gesehen (DSL16000), aber hoffe auf Erfolg der Serie und ein weiterer Kaufgrund.


----------



## Baer85 (9. März 2020)

Ich mag die Serie. Ich freue mich vor allem darüber nochmal die Figuren zusammen auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen. Wie auch schon frühere Ableger setzt sie sich auch mit aktuellen Themen auseinander. Aber eben nicht auf eine weise, die mich stören würde. Bin aber auch generell niemand, der die Mistgabeln raus holt, nur weil eine Fortsetzung einer Lieblingsserie nicht so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle.  

Das Star Trek eine Utopie ist hat sich doch nicht geändert. Die Völker sind immernoch vereint und streben nach großen Zielen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemals gesagt wurde, dass es keine Drogen mehr auf der Erde geben würde, oder es nicht auch Menschen gibt, die trotzdem noch durch das geselschaftliche Netz fallen.
Und das die Menscheit dem Kapitalismus abgeschworen hat, bedeutet ja auch nicht, dass man nicht trotzdem für viele Dinge eine Währung braucht, wie z.B. Dinge,  die eben nicht von der Erde kommen. 

Viele scheinen den Eindruck zu haben, dass alle Menschen wie Mitglieder der Sternenflotte sind. Aber das wurde in vielen Folgen widerlegt. Es gibt genug andere Berufe und die hatten häufig mit den gleichen Problemen zu kämpfen wie wir in unserer Zeit.


----------



## Alephthau (10. März 2020)

Hi,

Ich glaube einige hier vergessen gerne, dass Star Trek sich schon immer gewandelt hat und es nicht bei jeder Serie hieß "Hosianna ist die toll!", TNG wurde z.B.  am Anfang genauso angefeindet!

Gruß

Alef


----------



## 4thVariety (10. März 2020)

Wenn ein Romulaner innerhalb einer Szene...

(1) Picard erklärt wie schlau und eigenständig Romulaner sind
(2) sich dann beschwert, dass er keine Hilfe von der Föderation bekommen hat (Eigenständigkeit?)
(3) den Kopf abgeschlagen bekommt

dann würde ich, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, sagen,  dass Romulaner eine Spezies aus dem Lexx Universum sind und die ganze Szene eine Verarsche.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (10. März 2020)

Die Macher sind einfach eine Gruppe von entkoppelten Investoren und arroganten Millionären die Null Interesse an Gene Rodenberrys eigentlicher Vision und dem ursprünglichen Stil haben. 
Völlig entkernter Mist das Ganze, sollen sie ruhig damit untergehen.

Star Trek ist tot, lang lebe the Orville!


----------



## xDave78 (10. März 2020)

Hm, also ich liebe Picard...ich liebe TNG. Meiner Meinung nach die beste ST Serie, danach kommt eine ganze Weile nichts.
Ich mag ST:ENT und ST:VOY ...sind meine Plätze 2 und 3.

Vielleicht auch deshalb bricht mir ST: Picard wohl bei jeder Folge ein bisschen das Herz. Schon am Anfang der Staffel lässt mich ein greiser Picard nebst Augenklappe die Augen rollen. Deanna Troi (feuchter Traum meiner Jugend) sieht älter und aufgedunsener aus als Carry Fisher zuletzt - und wohnt mit Riker in einem "Fort" weitab der Zivilisation. Seven of 9 (feuchter Traum meiner Zwanziger) soll jetzt sterben nachdem Sie eine unendliche Transformation durchgemacht hat und nun für die gerechte Sache kämpft? Alles umsonst? All die Vorträge von Janeway erlogen?

Langsam erwächst in mir die Erkenntnis, Picard hätte in der ersten Folge sterben sollen.
So wäre alles "geblieben" wie es war. Ich finde Discovery okay und in die heutige Zeit passend, ebenso J.J Abrahms Filme. ST: Picard ist unnötige "Leichenfledderei" - zumal man für die Geschichte nicht mal hätte bereits etablierte Charaktäre in der Form verschleißen müssen. Cameos...gerne, aber doch nicht um sie aus dem Universum zu blasen :/


----------



## Birdy84 (10. März 2020)

zodiac67 schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, ob die Serie etwas langatmiger ist, ich brauch nicht immer "krachbummpeng".


Krachbumm gab es bei Star Trek schon immer eher wenig und trotzdem haben die Serien ihren Reiz gehabt, weil die Themen eine gewisse Tiefgründigkeit hatten. STP hat nichts von beiden, weshalb es langatmig ist.


----------



## zodiac67 (10. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Krachbumm gab es bei Star Trek schon immer eher wenig und trotzdem haben die Serien ihren Reiz gehabt, weil die Themen eine gewisse Tiefgründigkeit hatten. STP hat nichts von beiden, weshalb es langatmig ist.



Nix anders anders habe ich geschrieben.  Aber danke für deine Wiederholung.  Mir gefällt die Serie trotzdem.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. März 2020)

zodiac67 schrieb:


> Nix anders anders habe ich geschrieben.  Aber danke für deine Wiederholung.  Mir gefällt die Serie trotzdem.


Langatmig beschreibt immer einen negativen Zustand, dein Post hatte das wiedersinnigerweise als positiv herausgestellt. Das war der Grund für meinen Kommentar.


----------



## zodiac67 (10. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Langatmig beschreibt immer einen negativen Zustand, dein Post hatte das wiedersinnigerweise als positiv herausgestellt. Das war der Grund für meinen Kommentar.



Also gut Herr Oberlehrer Sie haben ja recht,  dann ersetze ich das Wort langatmig durch ausschweifend oder weitschweifig, das sollte dann besser zu meiner großteils positiven Einstellung zur Picard Serie passen.  Wie schon geschrieben, kann ich jeder Star Trek Serie/Filme etwas positives abgewinnen.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (10. März 2020)

Zum Glück tot: Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - User Reviews - IMDb


----------



## Alephthau (10. März 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Zum Glück tot: Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - User Reviews - IMDb



Gesamt 8/10! 

Btw fände ich das hier interessant, vor allem wegen der Zeitlinie mit Picard und dem Weingut:

YouTube

Gruß

Alef


----------



## bitsbytes (11. März 2020)

Alephthau schrieb:


> Gesamt 8/10!



Es war ja auch "nur" ein Schwund von 30% der Zuschauer, das korreliert ja fast


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2020)

hazelol schrieb:


> ist mir einfach zuviel geschwafel in irgendwelchen grünen gärten und zuwenig weltraum und maximum warp.


 Richtig.
Bei Kirk gab es da meist auch mal ein paar persönliche Grüße vom Captain auf die Klingonenglocke oder die Phaserbänke haben gesprochen.

Picard hat oft langweilige Textpassagen, die einschläfernd wirken.
Schon der Umgang mit seinen Offizieren war in der Urserie flach und unpersönlich.

Kirk sagt: Pille (bones), Scotty und so weiter zur Mannschaft.
Picard: Nr. 1.

Distanzierter geht es nicht.
Das bringt Langeweile in den Handlungsablauf.

Daß es besser geht zeigt die Letzte Folge der Urserie.
Die war knackig und spannend.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. März 2020)

In der Mitte der fünften Episode hab ich einfach ausgeschalten, weil es unfassbar langweilig und nervig war. Und mit dem ST, das ich mag, hat es auch nicht viel zu tun. 
Die pseudo Mystery Story hooked mich nicht ansatzweise (und das ist ne Seltenheit). Die Charaktere der Main "Crew" wirken so überspitzt dargestellt wie ne Video-Spiel Party. Der super skilled Krieger, der super smarte Wissenschaftler, der geheimnisvolle/verruchte Captain, der Dieb/Drug-Addict usw. usf. Alle fühlen sich furchtbar Klischee-mäßig an und keiner ist so wirklich interessant. Eigentlich sind sie hauptsächlich nervig. Ganz besonders die abhängige Frau und die ängstliche Wissenschaftlerin. Furchtbar ätzende Charaktere.
Warum zur Hölle rennt man in der Zukunft, wo es Phaser und alle möglichen Energiewaffen gibt, mit einem Schwert rum??
Was ist überhaupt mit der Sternenflotte passiert, dass nun alles so im Arsch ist? Passt überhaupt nicht zum bisherigen Kanon. 
Es gibt weder besonders viel Science noch besonders interessante Fiction. Es fühlt sich mehr wie ne Soap an... alles dreht sich um irgendwelche zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen, Betrug, Drama, blablabla. Werden hier mal irgendwelche philosophisch interessanten Fragestellungen behandelt? Irgendwie nicht -.-
Man versucht mit Fanservice hier und da und Action/Brutalität sowie einem "düsteren" Szenario irgendwie nach Beliebtheit und guten Ratings zu fischen, mehr aber auch nicht.
Schade, ich hätte die Serie echt gern gemocht und ich hätte echt gerne eine neue, gute ST Serie geschaut - insb. mit Cpt. Picard


----------



## P2063 (11. März 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Zum Glück tot: Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - User Reviews - IMDb



"In episode 5, I am expected to watch a man get his eyeball drilled out of his head and listen to him screaming all the way through it. I don't want to see that on any show, but on Star Trek it makes me feel betrayed. I want to watch ST with my grandsons. I don't want torture and sadism featured on my favorite show. "

Ja dann soll er es nicht schauen? Was hat er eigentlich bei DSC gemacht als Lorca von der Imperatorin in die Agoniekammer gesteckt wurde? Generell scheinen die Agoniekammern im Spiegeluniversum ja ein gängiges Ding zu sein, hat man in ENT und TOS ja auch schon öfter thematisiert. Oder bei den Folterszenen zb an Tyler/Voq? 

Was, wenn man ganze Raumschiffe mit Torpedos zerlegt ist das ehtisch vertretbarer?

sorry aber kann die kritik nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> "In episode 5, I am expected to watch a man get his eyeball drilled out of his head and listen to him screaming all the way through it. I don't want to see that on any show, but on Star Trek it makes me feel betrayed. I want to watch ST with my grandsons. I don't want torture and sadism featured on my favorite show. "
> 
> Ja dann soll er es nicht schauen?


Wie wäre es mit einem Argument? Selbst die fragwürdige Präsentation mal außen vor gelassen, sehe ich keinen Interessanten Punkt darin, einen ehemaligen Hauptcharakter so zu verheizen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Argument? Selbst die fragwürdige Präsentation mal außen vor gelassen, sehe ich keinen Interessanten Punkt darin, einen ehemaligen Hauptcharakter so zu verheizen.



Was für ein Hauptcharakter?


----------



## P2063 (11. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> einen ehemaligen Hauptcharakter so zu verheizen.



Dass Picard bisher einen echt hohen Verschleiß an Fanlieblingen hat sehe ich ja selbst auch als einen der größten Kritikpunkte, aber Icheb um beim Beispiel zu bleiben hat doch nur bei 11 Folgen von Voyager mitgespielt, das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Hauptcharakter bezeichnen. 

Hätte man die Szene so explizit zeigen müssen? Vielleicht nicht. Aber um Sevens Auftritt und ihr Handeln in der Folge zu erklären war es schon zweckmäßig. Das Ableben von Hugh war da (soweit man das bisher beurteilen kann) bei weitem sinnloser.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Dass Picard bisher einen echt hohen Verschleiß an Fanlieblingen hat sehe ich ja selbst auch als einen der größten Kritikpunkte, aber Icheb um beim Beispiel zu bleiben hat doch nur bei 11 Folgen von Voyager mitgespielt, das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Hauptcharakter bezeichnen.


Ja, aber auch nicht irgendein Namenloser, der völlig unwichtig war.


P2063 schrieb:


> Hätte man die Szene so explizit zeigen müssen? Vielleicht nicht. Aber um Sevens Auftritt und ihr Handeln in der Folge zu erklären war es schon zweckmäßig.


Bestenfalls oberflächlich zweckmäßig. Die Erlösung durch Seven ist überhaupt nicht schlüssig bezogen auf ihren Charakter als auch auf die Star Trek Welt. Wann war denn Erschießen die einzige Option bei Verletzung?


P2063 schrieb:


> Das Ableben von Hugh war da (soweit man das bisher beurteilen kann) bei weitem sinnloser.


Oh, die Folge habe ich nicht gesehen. Klingt nach billigen Fanservice einerseits und nach dem bequemen Abschneiden alter Zöpfe andererseits.


----------



## P2063 (11. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Erlösung durch Seven ist überhaupt nicht schlüssig bezogen auf ihren Charakter als auch auf die Star Trek Welt. Wann war denn Erschießen die einzige Option bei Verletzung?



Was hätte sie denn machen sollen, erst mal nach einem Betäubungsmittel suchen während er da liegt und elendig verblutet? Weil diese Borgteileschwarzhändler auch garantiert so viel Wert auf eine humane Behandlung ihrer Opfer legen dass die sowas in der "Werkstatt" haben... (Ex-) Borg können doch ohne zumindest einen Teil ihrer Implantate eh nicht überleben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Was, wenn man ganze Raumschiffe mit Torpedos zerlegt ist das ehtisch vertretbarer?


 Die paar Leute?
Die werden bei dem Amis an einem Tag erschossen.

Außerdem sind wir (die Föderalen) die Guten.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Was hätte sie denn machen sollen, erst mal nach einem Betäubungsmittel suchen während er da liegt und elendig verblutet?


Ich hätte von Seven erwartet, dass sie alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpft ihn zu retten. Ob sie andere Optionen hat oder nicht, wird leider nicht erklärt.



P2063 schrieb:


> Weil diese Borgteileschwarzhändler auch garantiert so viel Wert auf eine humane Behandlung ihrer Opfer legen dass die sowas in der "Werkstatt" haben... (Ex-) Borg können doch ohne zumindest einen Teil ihrer Implantate eh nicht überleben.


Man könnte erwarten, dass sie in ihrem Schiff zumindest eine Notfallausrüstung hat.
Das Teil, was bei Icheb gesucht wurde, hatte er längst nicht mehr - wurde bei Voyager thematisiert. Von daher ist auch das kein Grund für Sevens handeln.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2020)

So, liebe Freunde,

morgen ist es wieder soweit,

nach Feierabend werde ich heimfahren,

eine Flasche Bier öffnen,

und erstmal gucken ...


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte von Seven erwartet, dass sie alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpft ihn zu retten. Ob sie andere Optionen hat oder nicht, wird leider nicht erklärt.



Wenn sie ihn hätte retten können, hätte sie es gemacht. Sie hat seine Qualen beendet.



Adi1 schrieb:


> und erstmal gucken ...



Das werde ich auch machen. Bin neugierig, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Splatterpope (12. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sie ihn hätte retten können, hätte sie es gemacht. Sie hat seine Qualen beendet.



 Sie hat sich ja nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, ihn zu untersuchen...


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, ihn zu untersuchen...



Na ja, Seven ist bis zu den Br... auen mit kybernetischen Implantaten vollgestopft. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie mehr als einen Blick braucht, um zu erkennen, dass jemand unrettbar auf dem letzten Loch pfeift. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn dieser Jemand ebenfalls eine ehemalige Borgdrohne ist und womöglich gerade Statusmeldungen sendet: "Permadeath in 10 ... 9 ... 8 ..."

Hinsichtlich Dramaturgie, Pacing und Ausstattung gibt es genug berechtigte Kritikpunkte, auf die man sich stürzen kann um zu dem Schluss zu kommen, dass diese Serie noch *viel* Raum für Verbesserungen hat, da muss man in solchen Punkten nicht kleinlich sein. Es ist Konvention in Kino und TV, dass zugunsten der Dramatik ohne jegliche Zuhilfenahme medizinischer Fachkompetenz ruckzuck erkannt wird, ob der Kumpel gerade nach einer Ohrfeige verendet oder von Kugeln durchsiebt nur eine Fleischwunde davongetragen hat.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. März 2020)

Hmm.. da ich keine der Plattformen hab kann ich dazu leider nix sagen. Wann sieht man das im normalen TV?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, ihn zu untersuchen...



Brauchte sie nicht. Sie hat gesehen, dass die Implantate entfernt wurden und ohne ist er nicht lebensfähig.


----------



## Splatterpope (13. März 2020)

Das entsprechende Implantat hat er schon seit Voyager nicht mehr... Und seit wann hat Seven nen Röntgenblick?

Warum hat man Seven nicht einfach nen Tricorder zur Hand nehmen lassen, um dann per Scan zu erfahren, dass es so richtig, richtig mies aussieht... Aber mit den technischen Möglichkeiten des 24. Jahrhunderts habens die Macher ja nicht so wirklich. (Stichwort Schwert vs. Phaser/Disruptor)


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Implantat hat er schon seit Voyager nicht mehr... Und seit wann hat Seven nen Röntgenblick?



Was genau ihre Implantate machen und können, wird nie thematisiert, aber schon in VOY wird mehrfach erwähnt, dass etliche davon noch funktional sind. Warum sollte Seven einen Tricorder zur Hand nehmen, wenn sie einen eingebaut hat?

Außerdem wurde schon in früheren Serien mehrfach (!) erwähnt, dass in den ehemaligen Bord-Drohnen nur die Implantate verbleiben, deren Entfernung nicht möglich ist, ohne die Person zu töten. Fall gelöst.



> Aber mit den technischen Möglichkeiten des 24. Jahrhunderts habens die Macher ja nicht so wirklich. (Stichwort Schwert vs. Phaser/Disruptor)



Die Energiewaffen in Star Trek sind seit Anbeginn der Serie dermaßen schwachsinnig konzipiert und in ihrer Anwendung und Wirkung dermaßen inkonsistent dargestellt, dass ich im Zweifelsfall auch nicht überlegen würde, ob mein Phaser/Disruptor nun lichtschnell ganze Felswände wegbrennen kann, oder ob sich der Gegner noch hinter eine Plastiktonne in Deckung werfen kann, nachdem ich schon abgedrückt habe. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man mit den Dingern nicht klassisch zielen kann und das unterstellte Auto-Aim ganz offenkundig miserabel ist. Dann lieber Hieb- und Stichwaffen, da weiß man, was man hat.

Um die Oberhand über einen Starfleet-Feuertrupp zu gewinnen, genügt zudem ein feuchtes Handtuch ...  

Spaß beiseite, das ist erneut ein wenig zielführendes Argument, denn Retro-Bewaffnung hat in Star Trek ebenfalls Tradition. Es sei denn natürlich, was beispielsweise die Klingonen seit TNG und immer wieder zentral thematisiert in DS9 mit sich herumschleppen, wäre eigentlich ein tragbarer Kleiderhaken im zeitlosen Fäntelalter-Stil.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sie ihn hätte retten können, hätte sie es gemacht. Sie hat seine Qualen beendet.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Was genau ihre Implantate machen und können, wird nie thematisiert, aber schon in VOY wird mehrfach erwähnt, dass etliche davon noch funktional sind. Warum sollte Seven einen Tricorder zur Hand nehmen, wenn sie einen eingebaut hat?
> 
> Außerdem wurde schon in früheren Serien mehrfach (!) erwähnt, dass in den ehemaligen Bord-Drohnen nur die Implantate verbleiben, deren Entfernung nicht möglich ist, ohne die Person zu töten. Fall gelöst.


Es wird eben nicht verdeutlicht warum Seven so handelt, was es schwierig macht ihr Handeln nachzuvollziehen. Das hätte insbesondere betont werden müssen, weil sie nicht so handelt, wie man es von ihr erwartet hätte (auch im weiteren Verlauf der Folge). Es muss gezeigt werden, warum das Erschießen von Leuten nun für Seven eine bevorzugte Möglichkeit ist Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es muss gezeigt werden, warum das Erschießen von Leuten nun für Seven eine bevorzugte Möglichkeit ist Probleme zu lösen.



Das stimmt. Allerdings muss es nicht sofort gezeigt werden, denn geballte Rückblenden, die ins Detail erklären, durch welche Ereignisse Seven so desillusioniert ist, tun einer Serie auch nicht gut. Da müssen erst einmal ein paar Andeutungen darüber genügen, dass sie der aussichtslose Kampf als Ranger desillusioniert hat, bzw. die Ursachen dafür, warum es überhaupt Vigilanten geben muss, weil es sonst in einigen Ecken der Galaxie gar kein Recht gäbe.

Den Punkt angesprochen, ist es womöglich dieser, welcher mich - abgesehen von der vor sich hin mäandernden und den doch etwas dürftigen Production Values  - am meisten stört.
Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, wenn die Charaktere ihre Probleme haben und wenn diese auch mal etwas härter sind als in einer Science-Fiction-Vorabendserie der 80/90er-Jahre. Aber mich piept es an, dass immer alles auf maximales Drama und maximalen Konflikt gebürstet sein muss und es praktisch *keinen einzigen* Charakter in Picards bunter Posse gibt, der einfach mal mit sich, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest halbwegs im Reinen ist. Die sind *alle* desillusioniert und/oder traumatisiert und haben keinerlei Perspektive, außer einem alten Mann auf seiner Mission zu helfen, mit der dieser auch nur seine Schuldkomplexe bekämpft.

Das ist seit einigen Jahren der käsige Trend in Serien, aber es ist mindestens ebenso unrealistisch und unbefriedigend wie die Grinsebacken früher, die kein Problem hatten, welches sich nicht innerhalb einer Episode zu allseitiger Zufriedenheit lösen ließ.
So funktionieren Menschen einfach nicht. Jeder kaputte Typ, der sich nicht schon längst einen Strick genommen hat, hat irgend etwas, was ihn aufrecht hält; irgendwelche Dinge, die Sinn und Freude stiften. DAS gelegentlich zu zeigen halte ich - sowohl für die Story als auch die Emotionen der Zuschauer - für wichtiger.

Und gerade bei Star Trek geht es doch darum, dass Konflikte/Probleme gelöst werden. Die neuen Serien bauen sie jedoch nur bis zur Unerträglichkeit auf und lösen sie vielleicht irgendwann einmal, sofern den Drehbuchschreiberlingen nicht vorher die Puste ausgeht oder sie sich verzetteln. Und wenn es geschieht, meistens erst dann, wenn es die Zuschauer gar nicht mehr interessiert bzw. die Auflösung so weit hinausgeschoben wurde, dass sie gar nicht mehr so wirksam sein kann, wie sie es an diesem Punkt sein müsste - weshalb sie zwangsläufig als unbefriedigend wahrgenommen wird.

Sorry für die ausufernde Meta-Analyse, was meines Erachtens in der heutigen Serienlandschaft falsch läuft, aber "Picard" ist durch den direkten Vergleich mit seinen Vorgängern ein zu verlockendes Beispiel, um es nicht durchzuexerzieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Allerdings muss es nicht sofort gezeigt werden, denn geballte Rückblenden, die ins Detail erklären, durch welche Ereignisse Seven so desillusioniert ist, tun einer Serie auch nicht gut.


Richtig, einerseits unnötig konfus andererseits auch irgendwie billig gewisse Dinge erst nach und nach zu zeigen. Das kann gut sein, wenn es dosiert und pointiert einsetzt. Bei Picard ist das nicht der Fall, da es ständig genutzt wird.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da müssen erst einmal ein paar Andeutungen darüber genügen, dass sie der aussichtslose Kampf als Ranger desillusioniert hat, bzw. die Ursachen dafür, warum es überhaupt Vigilanten geben muss, weil es sonst in einigen Ecken der Galaxie gar kein Recht gäbe.
> 
> Den Punkt angesprochen, ist es womöglich dieser, welcher mich - abgesehen von der vor sich hin mäandernden und den doch etwas dürftigen Production Values  - am meisten stört.
> Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, wenn die Charaktere ihre Probleme haben und wenn diese auch mal etwas härter sind als in einer Science-Fiction-Vorabendserie der 80/90er-Jahre. Aber mich piept es an, dass immer alles auf maximales Drama und maximalen Konflikt gebürstet sein muss und es praktisch *keinen einzigen* Charakter in Picards bunter Posse gibt, der einfach mal mit sich, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest halbwegs im Reinen ist. Die sind *alle* desillusioniert und/oder traumatisiert und haben keinerlei Perspektive, außer einem alten Mann auf seiner Mission zu helfen, mit der dieser auch nur seine Schuldkomplexe bekämpft.


Was auch überaus Konstruiert wirkt, weil er schließlich alles in seiner Macht stehende getan hat. Die Konflikte der anderen sind auch ziemlich klischeehaft und nicht unbedingt interessant. Die Konflikte wirken billig und oberflächlich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist seit einigen Jahren der käsige Trend in Serien, aber es ist mindestens ebenso unrealistisch und unbefriedigend wie die Grinsebacken früher, die kein Problem hatten, welches sich nicht innerhalb einer Episode zu allseitiger Zufriedenheit lösen ließ.
> So funktionieren Menschen einfach nicht. Jeder kaputte Typ, der sich nicht schon längst einen Strick genommen hat, hat irgend etwas, was ihn aufrecht hält; irgendwelche Dinge, die Sinn und Freude stiften. DAS gelegentlich zu zeigen halte ich - sowohl für die Story als auch die Emotionen der Zuschauer - für wichtiger.


Richtig, aber das haben die Serien vor STD auch alle ganz gut geschafft.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und gerade bei Star Trek geht es doch darum, dass Konflikte/Probleme gelöst werden. Die neuen Serien bauen sie jedoch nur bis zur Unerträglichkeit auf und lösen sie vielleicht irgendwann einmal, sofern den Drehbuchschreiberlingen nicht vorher die Puste ausgeht oder sie sich verzetteln. Und wenn es geschieht, meistens erst dann, wenn es die Zuschauer gar nicht mehr interessiert bzw. die Auflösung so weit hinausgeschoben wurde, dass sie gar nicht mehr so wirksam sein kann, wie sie es an diesem Punkt sein müsste - weshalb sie zwangsläufig als unbefriedigend wahrgenommen wird.


Du sprichst von STD, jedenfalls erging es mir dabei genau so.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2020)

Gestern die Folge fand ich wieder richtig gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern die Folge fand ich wieder richtig gut.



War schon herzerwärmend, wie der uneheliche Sohn von Legolas und Bruce Lee seinen Mutterkomplex in der Free Hugs Attacke gegen Seven lösen konnte


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> War schon herzerwärmend, wie der uneheliche Sohn von Legolas und Bruce Lee seinen Mutterkomplex in der Free Hugs Attacke gegen Seven lösen konnte


Das fand ich auch. Ich habe fast geweint.


----------

